# Manels 3rd lowryder #2 Grow



## manels1111 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well back at it again.  Have 8 ladies 23 days old.  I have them in 3 gallon bags.  Which until I filled them up didn't realize how big these bags are. Will be interesting to see how they turn out in such a tall and large container.  My last container was about 2.5gal but more wide then tall.  Also I bought a 1000w hps now so they will have even more light.  Besides that still going to use fox farm full line of nutes.  

Ohh except I'm using Happy Frog soil.  A buddy of mine planted a large amount of seeds (100) half in happy frog and half in fox farm and I checked them out at about 16 days old and their was a noticable difference in plant size and color between the 50 in happy frog and the 50 in fox farm.  Not disrespecting fox farm as I've used all my grows but thought I would give happy frog a shot.

Anyway here they are at 23 days old.


----------



## Waspfire (Apr 13, 2009)

very nice setup bro
now after veiwing this thread i wanna go pull my autos up cause they look liek crap compared to yours


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks wasp. My last grow wasn't all that great early on but if you get things kickin later they can really jump up in size quick.  My last grow my plants at 30 days old were a tad smaller then this due to cold weather.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 13, 2009)

looks good ill keep watching as I use FF soil too

MYGROW http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38973


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 20, 2009)

Things looking good so far.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 20, 2009)

*:cool2: pullinup my armchair ,:watchplant:*


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm following ukgirl


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 20, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> I'm following ukgirl


 
Be careful, she has a knife strapped to her thigh.

eace:


----------



## astrobud (Apr 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Be careful, she has a knife strapped to her thigh.
> 
> eace:


 ill sit next to her for protection


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL your ladies are looking mighty nice manels1111.


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm really liking this grow so far.  No yellowing that was in all my last grows lets keep the fingers crossed and see if that remains.


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2009)

Lookin good m...I hve an auto grow of White dwarfs going that is a cpl days ahead of yours....I am loving the Auto strain....keep it green...


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just checked out your grow your girls are looking very good.  I've thought about bringing in a some different auto strains to the mix but waiting kind of unsure what I want to try.  I have lowryder 2 seeds out the *** so covered there lol.  Will have to see what you think of the white dwarfs


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks m... I will make sure to gve you a smoke report when it comes time...I think for my next grow I might grow 5 or 6 different Feminized auto strains so I can do a comparison test on how they grow, the yield, and how good the smoke is...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 20, 2009)

Always lovin' these auto strains... Your last 2 grows have been pretty impressive i'd say Manel , i'll be lookin' forward to watchin this grow for sure  ...Hope you're havin' a happy 4/20 :bong: And for other autos, i've heard good things and seen pretty good results on here from White Buddha Dwarfs ...I've been wonderin' about the Poison dwarfs myself too along with the Buddha Red Dwarf which i've not seen much about....But i'm hopin' to have a little somethin else to keep my AK's company when they finally start ...Hope 4/20 treated ya well... :bong1: Smoke It If Ya Got It :stoned:  :bongin:


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks toker420,

I've never been to impressed with my grows really but thats after watching and idiolizing richyb's lowyrder grows.  So  again thanks for the comps but I'm hoping this one turns out better, which so far is off to a good start.

P.S. I ordered so Bhut Jolarki (hottest peppers in the world) going to be growing with these gals soon lol. Got 15 seeds germinating.  Hopefully I don't get some kind of spicey weed haha.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 21, 2009)

Well ill be watching both of you because Im really interested in autos, I want to find a auto strain that is super easy to grow and a decent producer.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 23, 2009)

looks good manel- were these clones or are they from seed?


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 23, 2009)

For the first time since growing lowryder I've made it past day 30 with no yellowing.  I'm super excited...to say the least.  The plants are really taking off now.  I have a couple shorties but they are packing on the bud spots so not to worried about them either.

*Growin Green:*  you can't really take clowns of lowyrder 2 they are an auto flower and its pretty much impossible to take clones because from the time they pop seed to the time they finish is time based not light based.  So if you take a clone off a lowyrder that clone is still going to finish in about 60 days.  So if the plant you take the clone from is 20 days old your clone is only going to go about another 40ish days.

These were from seeds of lowryder #2 I pollinated from my first lowryder #2 grow.

Ok so here are the pics Day 33.

Pic 1 is of my smallest girl probably about 14" tall
Pic 2 is of my tallest girls probably about 20" tall
Pic 3 group shot
Pic 4 group shot
Pic 5 group shot


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking real good, cant wait to see what your harvest is Off of 8 girls.


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm hoping for 8 oz. Well see...


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, i'm subscribed as I too am a big auto fan!!! Iv'e watched your other 2 grows and will follow this one throughout.....Question, I see that you said this time your going with the happy frog soil, instead of the oceans forest...do you think that's why u see no yellowing of the leaves? i am definetly interested to know the difference in which soil is better...I am about to start 40+ autos in same size bags and dont know which soil to get, seeing you mentioned the trial-run you friend did with the 50/50 in both soils...let me ask you this..when did u start your nutes?? <i'm using all FF stuff too<ie; grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom, open sesame, beastie bloomz, and cha-ching


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 26, 2009)

I started my 1/2 str fox farm grow big and big bloom at about 13 days old I think.  The yellowing I can't exactly pin point to soil, but maybe the Happy Frog soil works better with my very hard tap water.  I have no idea to be honest.  Plenty of people have no problems with Fox Farm soil so  I can't really say anything bad, its just HF seems to be working better for me.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 29, 2009)

Day 39

All is looking very good at this point.  Plants are really starting to fill out some.  This grow most my plants are only about 2 feet tall. I do have a two shorty's about 14 inches tall but they are packing the bud in lol.  Not sure why they grew only 14 inches.  *No Yellowing* still so I'm stoked.  I was comparing these to my first frow and these gals are looking super good.  

Anyhow here are the pics.

*Pic 1: 1 of the 2 shorties I have about 14inches tall
Pic 2: Group shot
Pic 3: Group shot
Pic 4: Solo shot of my tallest about 2 feet tall
Pic 5: Solo shot from the top

*


----------



## tn_toker420 (May 1, 2009)

Hey Manel, the ladies are lookin' beautiful man... Are they startin to really pack on the trichs ??? Lookin' forward to seein' this harvest ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN  ...


----------



## manels1111 (May 1, 2009)

Heres a couple pics of the trichs forming.


----------



## manels1111 (May 5, 2009)

Day 45 

Seeing some good signs of nute burn gave them a big flush of ph water and clearex flush solution.  Will restart regular feeding next feed.

Pics are group shots.


----------



## manels1111 (May 6, 2009)

I bought one of those eyeclops maginfying cameras.  How do these trichs look clear or cloudy?


----------



## Vegs (May 6, 2009)

I have to get one of those cameras. They look kind of clear to me but I am no expert by any standards.


----------



## manels1111 (May 6, 2009)

Those were the very first pics I took with it very very simple to use.  Trim a small leave off of it and place it on a table put it on it and focus in.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 7, 2009)

Those are some very nice looking LR2 Manels. Those trichs look mostly cloudy to me.


----------



## manels1111 (May 11, 2009)

Day 51 Plants are really moving along.  Very crystally all over.

I'm probably going to chop around day 63 not this weekend but next.


----------



## Vegs (May 11, 2009)

What's the average height of all the ladies shown?


----------



## manels1111 (May 12, 2009)

6 of the 8 are + or - 3inches of two feet. 2 are about 12 inches tall.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 12, 2009)

great journal manels... just found it but must say those are some beautiful autos your cultivating!!!  

I'll stick around to watch you finish this one out!  :aok:


----------



## manels1111 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks lordlama.

I'm still perfecting but slowly getting there.  These guys I had in to small of starter containers till sex and I think they are little smaller then normal for me.  I did fix my yellowing problem so still working on it.


----------



## crozar (May 13, 2009)

great grow manel , im growin lr2 aswell , myne is still less then 10inches hehe , but i hope my grow gets as good as yourz


----------



## manels1111 (May 13, 2009)

Mine grows have all gotten decent height for the most part.  Couple shortys this time.


----------



## swiftgt (May 13, 2009)

hay man,
nice grow,
i like your trich pics, they look cloudy by the way,
and id say there even more cloudy today!
you have to check on a few different places on the plant ,to make sure the  plant is ready to harvest,
when you first see ambers, start flushing.
they look super frosty man,its gona be some serious stuff!


----------



## manels1111 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks senior toker,

This is actually my first grow I have trichs starting on the mid sized fan leaves.  I think its going to turn out real well.  I'm going to take some more pics of trichs tomorrow will post them and see what you guys think.


----------



## swiftgt (May 13, 2009)

nice first grow man,
yea cant wait to see the pics,
the names swiftgt by the way, and i like to toke!


----------



## manels1111 (May 13, 2009)

Duh lol Swiftgt,

I was meaning this is the first time growing lowryders that I have gotten trichs on mid sized fan leaves.  Normally I just get trichs on the immediate bud leaves for the most part.  This is actually my third lowryder grow.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

get those trich pic's up man we like to watch! :hubba:


----------



## manels1111 (May 14, 2009)

Day 54 Trich Pics


----------



## stonedrone (May 15, 2009)

that's awesome


----------



## lordhighlama (May 15, 2009)

those are great pic's manels... are those shots of your fan leaves?


----------



## Yoga (May 15, 2009)

I have some lowryder ladies going now.  My only hope is that they will be anything close to your role models.  If I had a crown I would give it to you, because you have some pagent winners there.


----------



## manels1111 (May 15, 2009)

No Lama,

They are from three different plants all from around the top on small bud leaves.  You want to see the fan leave trichs in eyeclops or just plain picture of fan leave?

Thanks Stonedrone and Yoga


----------



## lordhighlama (May 15, 2009)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> No Lama,
> 
> They are from three different plants all from around the top on small bud leaves. You want to see the fan leave trichs in eyeclops or just plain picture of fan leave?
> 
> Thanks Stonedrone and Yoga


 
Nah,, I was just curious since you were just talking about how you were seeing frosting on your fan leaves.

Those sugar leaves look really good under that eyeclops!


----------



## manels1111 (May 15, 2009)

Day 55 Group shots.

I'm definantly seeing the effects of over fert but I'm pretty much in flush stage at this point.


----------



## stonedrone (May 15, 2009)

It's the enchanted forest.


----------



## manels1111 (May 15, 2009)

At the beginning of fall lol.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2009)

Awsome grow


----------



## manels1111 (May 16, 2009)

Looks like possible amber trichs at day 56.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 17, 2009)

Go For The 40% Amber-60%cloudy Ratio


----------



## manels1111 (May 20, 2009)

Well day 59. I was going to trim this weekend but was going to be busy so decided today was a good day.  I have to say this is by far my best grow so far excited to see what I get off them.


----------



## stonedrone (May 20, 2009)

That's nice lookin' bud there.


----------



## Vegs (May 20, 2009)

That is one awesome harvest man! Lol, had to add the Coors Light can into the pic, heh. =)


----------



## manels1111 (May 20, 2009)

Choice of beer when trimming lol


----------



## stides (May 20, 2009)

amazing dude.. this site is so good


----------



## manels1111 (May 22, 2009)

8-9oz roughly and I probably gave an 1oz some wet stuff to some friends so very good I'm happy.  Going into jars tomorrow.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2009)

Very nice! Great job manel.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 22, 2009)

hoorah to ya! get us sum pics when avail!!!!!!!!!Oh, was that 8-9oz wet or dry?


----------



## manels1111 (May 22, 2009)

Its probably 90 to 95% dry.  Going in Jars tomorrow.

Here are some pics of randoms buds and group shot in bag.


----------

